# #PS4NoDRM Twitter Campaign



## Cyclonic (May 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY9iYzqdVZc[/YOUTUBE]


Heres the attention that this story is getting all over the world.  



CVG: GOB's Huge Mistake
Destructoid: 
Develop-Online: 
Digital Spy: 
Eurogamer Germany: T-ara QBS subunit's song
Eurogamer Portugal: T-ara QBS subunit's song
Eurogamer Sweden: T-ara QBS subunit's song
Eurogamer: T-ara QBS subunit's song
Examiner.com: 
Expert Reviews: T-ara QBS subunit's song
Game Informer: EXPOSED
GameSpot UK: GOB's Huge Mistake
GameTrailers: 
GameZone: 
IGN Spain: 
International Business Times: The Blair Witch Project - 4/4
Kotaku: 
Lazygamer: 
MCV UK: T-ara QBS subunit's song
Metro UK: 
N4G: T-ara QBS subunit's song
Polygon: 
PSU: 
Quarter to Three: T-ara QBS subunit's song
Tech2: *Has this rumour been discussed yet*
TechnoBuffalo: 
TechRader: Link removed
The Escapist: link
The Guardian: 
The Inquisitr: 
The Sixth Axis: Link removed
VG247: 




It was even on NBC  for crying out loud listen.... We cant complain about what M$  is doing but sit on our ass and not fight Back. If you  have a twitter and feel the same way About this issue please tweet  #PS4NoDRM


----------



## hadou (May 29, 2013)

I have sent nearly a dozen tweets already. One can only hope Sony will listen to our wishes.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2013)

I cant imagine the laughter, rage and tears when Sony pulls an M$ and announce theyre anti consumer features of the PS4.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 29, 2013)

Sony WAS thinking of doing the same thing  but sources say that they are wavering now becuase of the backlash M$ got and because  of this Campaign.   But please send in your support if you care at all.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2013)

Lol but twitter is for gay people. 

And i want Sony to fail too to put the world into chaos. I love dat kind of shit.


----------



## Eisenheim (May 29, 2013)

lol twitter.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 29, 2013)

The funny thing is that this is actually making a difference believe it or  not.


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2013)

I'm rolling my eyes here.

Sony has patented some of the most ridiculous and invasive DRM schemes you could imagine. I'm talking about DNA tracking. Yeah. Go look it up.

So lets not kid ourselves into thinking Sony is "all for the gamers" and whatnot. Sony will (hopefully) make the right decision here and now simply because it is in their best interest to aim for something very close to a monopoly of the hardcore gaming demographic. And the way to do that right now is to look at Microsoft's massive failure and go in the opposite direction.

It will have nothing to do with morals, integrity, or even respect to whatever loyal fans they might have.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm rolling my eyes here.
> 
> Sony has patented some of the most ridiculous and invasive DRM schemes you could imagine. I'm talking about DNA tracking. Yeah. Go look it up.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _And some did say, the mods were not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that day._ 



Now this is the jaded, pessimistic view that makes one a true gamer.


----------



## Overwatch (May 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm rolling my eyes here.
> 
> Sony has patented some of the most ridiculous and invasive DRM schemes you could imagine. I'm talking about DNA tracking. Yeah. Go look it up.
> 
> ...



Which is fine by me. It would be the right decision regardless of motivation. I have no illusions about Sony being some kind of gathering of saints and I never will.


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Spoiler*: _And some did say, the mods were not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that day._
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is the jaded, pessimistic view that makes one a true gamer.



Giggling at this but going through some serious introspection right now 

When did I become such a cynical son of a bitch


----------



## Overwatch (May 29, 2013)

Oh, I've been like that for about 4-5 years. It's spared me from crushing disappointment more times than I can count.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2013)

Come on you guys. You dont want to see sony and m$ fail? It will be the greatest shitstorm of all fucking time.


----------



## rac585 (May 29, 2013)

pirates gonna pirate.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 29, 2013)

The President of sony is aware of the Campaign

Link removed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm rolling my eyes here.
> 
> Sony has patented some of the most ridiculous and invasive DRM schemes you could imagine. I'm talking about DNA tracking. Yeah. Go look it up.
> 
> ...


Hahaha you and me have been in the same club.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

If Sony does follow in the same footsteps as Microsoft I can't forsee gamers electing not to purchase their consoles. Sure they'll gripe and complain as more of these anti-consumer measures continue eroding whatever little rights we have in regards to owning games (rather than basically renting them out) but there will be many uninformed consumers who will purchase the console not knowing the full ramification of such practices. And those who are well informed will reluctantly buy into the system so they can keep up their gaming habit.

I would be very shocked if consumers/gamers actually took a stand and let the gaming industry know that we're not going to take such treatment and vote with their wallets but I can't phantom that happening.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2013)

IF what Kira said happens then im just sticking to my PC  until something changes.
If ps4 ditches this used games drm bullshit then im even thinking to day one release ( even tho im avoiding them for many reason)


----------



## Enclave (May 29, 2013)

So some Sony employees are joking about DRM now: 

I'd say that's a good sign.  I can't imagine they'd think it a good idea to joke about DRM and then actually go ahead and have it.


----------

